# Drill rod axles??



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I'd like to start using drill rod blanks for my rear axles on my Super G+ cars, but if I use crazy glue to stick the gear in place, the first wall shot or broadside the car takes, the gear moves on the axle. Do I need to rough up the axle where the gear goes first? Does anyone have any tips for using drill rod? Thanks in advance for any and all responses. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My advice would be to use a brand new crown gear, preferably one designed for a 0.059 (Tyco) sized axle, like a BSRT, Slottech, or Quicker Engineering gear just so it fits as tightly as possible. I prefer Tyco 7T pinions with all crowns but I do put a tiny drop of super glue gel on the end of the motor shaft when mounting these pinions because they are a little softer than other brand pinion gears. 

I've never tried drill rod on the rear so I'll be interested to hear if it makes a difference and doesn't slip.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

JB Weld the gear and tires on if your using a drill blank Rick.
Get the spacing right the first time,the less you slide the gear and tires around,the better they'll hold.I also pre-clean the gear by dropping it into a small container of Laquer Thinner and letting it soak for a few minutes,also wipe the drill blank down with laquer
Taper the ends of your drill blanks on a grinder,makes them less likely to chew up the inside of the plastic gears and tires.
And like Dave says,use new parts,once you've put a gear on a drill blank,it's pretty well useless if you remove it and try to use it again,that gear will now have to go onto a splined axle to be re-used.
When you assemble the axle set-up,add a few extra spacers to the assembly,they can ride outside the chassis wall till you need to move them over to compensate for gear wear,saves having to jerk a tire on and off,when you need to adjust the gear wear
Hows the rebuilt track.
Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick,send me your address again,i've miss-placed yours,and i'll send you down a couple of bulletproof axles set up a few differant ways,you'll never slide a gear on these drill blanks. :thumbsup: .You'll have to send them back,cause i've got em set-up for Storms,and i doubt if the spacing would be right for your G's,but at least it'll give you a few ideas to look at
Bob (Wizzard) sells a nice small little spacer that can be slid onto the axle to also help lock everything into place,i think it's part number "AA12",they work good to.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Rick,i just noticed you sent me a PM,(personally i hate them,i never check them and they suck to reply to,never figured out how to reply to one).
Good to here from you.
Glad the tracks working good.
So for you guys yapping about PM's not getting replied to,try e-mail or god forbid the phone instead.
This doesn't apply to you Rick,i'd noticed some guys whining about PM's not being replied to,well here's one reason they don't get a reply
Rick


----------

